# Craftsman Bis-Kit



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Every so often questions come up about the Craftsman Bis-Kit. This is an attachment designed to fasten to the bottom of a Craftsman router which cuts slots for #0, #10 and #20 biscuits. The Bis-Kit sold for about $40 and I had one of these back when I used Craftsman routers. These units were discontinued a couple years ago and I snagged a couple for $15 each. They are not fancy but they work fine for cutting slots to edge join boards, mitered corners and 90° corners. The Craftsman slot cutting bit included in the kit has an OD of 2" with a tooth width of 5/32". If you need a replacement MLCS has a 1-15/16" slot cutter which should work fine. By plunging and releasing the tool you should be able to make quality #11 round biscuit slots. You can download the owners manual from our router reference section.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You can still get them from Sears,but not for 15.oo 

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

==


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I still have one. They do get the job done, but not as good. can be off depending on how You use it!


----------



## capt. lucky (Mar 4, 2012)

hi mike i still have 1 don't use it very often but in some jobs it is the best choice Ron :happy:


----------



## Jpeluso8 (Jan 20, 2014)

Mike said:


> Every so often questions come up about the Craftsman Bis-Kit. This is an attachment designed to fasten to the bottom of a Craftsman router which cuts slots for #0, #10 and #20 biscuits. The Bis-Kit sold for about $40 and I had one of these back when I used Craftsman routers. These units were discontinued a couple years ago and I snagged a couple for $15 each. They are not fancy but they work fine for cutting slots to edge join boards, mitered corners and 90° corners. The Craftsman slot cutting bit included in the kit has an OD of 2" with a tooth width of 5/32". If you need a replacement MLCS has a 1-15/16" slot cutter which should work fine. By plunging and releasing the tool you should be able to make quality #11 round biscuit slots. You can download the owners manual from our router reference section.


Do these fit most routers or just craftsman? I have the dewalt Dw18


----------



## Mobius48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Jpeluso8 said:


> Do these fit most routers or just craftsman? I have the dewalt Dw18


Not sure but I'll add my 2 cents worth. I do have a dedicated biscuit cutter but I sometimes use a simple slot cutter bit in a table mounted router. That method became necessary when I needed to cut some biscuit slots in fairly thin material that I was using for door frames. I was able to set the height of the biscuit slot precisely for the thin material and also get a more accurate diameter. The dedicated biscuit cutter has a much larger blade so it cuts a wider hole.


----------

